# The SCOTUS just took a crap on the US Constitution



## metalwolf (Jun 27, 2022)

"Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
					

The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




BOSTON -  Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey is among those criticizing Monday's Supreme Court ruling that sided with a Washington state high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.

The court ruled 6-3 in Kennedy v. Bremerton School District that the free exercise and free speech clauses of the First Amendment protect an individual engaging in religious expression. 

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereo


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 27, 2022)

The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.

That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.

In Matthew, 6:5, it says this:

*And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets and in the center of the football fields and stadiums, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.*​
Ok.  I tweaked that just a bit but it says what it says.  He has his reward.  He's not praying to God, he's praying to himself.


----------



## night_son (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...



Love it or leave it. Please feel free to leave. We'll lock the door behind you.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

The OP just took a crap on common sense.


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2022)

The only one who "took a crap" is the OP.

What a silly thing to say.


----------



## metalwolf (Jun 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.
> 
> That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.
> 
> ...



Yup.

Jesus himself said for people to pray in private.

Also Jesus said in Matthew 6:1

*“Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.*


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jesus himself said for people to pray in private.
> 
> ...


So?  The court isn’t obligated to take note of how he prays. It simply noted that he *can* pray even on a school field after a game. And why he can do so is the key. It’s because when has a right to free speech and because he has a right to his religious expression, too.  And because his doing so neither threatens the creation of some state mandated religion nor does it impede any body’s free exercise of their own religion or lack thereof. 

Noting those things isn’t taking any “crap on” the Constitution. It is *adhering* to the Constitution.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jesus himself said for people to pray in private.
> 
> ...


Jesus does not run the US Government.  He also said, "Render on to Caesar, that which is Caesar's".

Our Constitution (Caesar) does not qualify where or when you can pray.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


One small correction:

The state has changed its name.  It's now "The Commonwealth of TAXACHUSETTS".


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 27, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> So?  The court isn’t obligated to take note of how he prays. It simply noted that he *can* pray even on a school field after a game. And why he can do so is the key. It’s because when has a right to free speech and because he has a right to his religious expression, too.  And because his doing so neither threatens the creation of some state mandated religion nor does it impede any body’s free exercise of their own religion or lack thereof.
> 
> Noting those things isn’t taking any “crap on” the Constitution. It is *adhering* to the Constitution.


And the Court didn't make their decision based on the hypocrisy of the coach.  The Court did it right.  The coach is still a disgusting hypocrite - per the Bible.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...





metalwolf said:


> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, *or prohibiting the free exercise thereof.*


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> And the Court didn't make their decision based on the hypocrisy of the coach.  The Court did it right.  The coach is still a disgusting hypocrite - per the Bible.


No. I would dispute that too. I’m no biblical expert, but it was also said that where three or more are gathered in His name …  prayers would be heard. That’s not exactly a requirement to pray in private. 

And it also urges that believers go forth and share the good news. That would also be hard to do in private. So, maybe, you shouldn’t be too quick to judge the coach. 

Just sayin’.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.
> 
> That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.
> 
> ...


You err in your interpretation of that Scripture.  Jesus prayed openly at times.  The Scripture is referring to the attitude of your heart.


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2022)

night_son said:


> Love it or leave it. Please feel free to leave. We'll lock the door behind you.




What he says  ^^^


----------



## Oddball (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Nobody is forcing anything on anyone.....What he did is that "free exercise thereof" part.

How about you emotionally incontinent loons quit lying about shit?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.
> 
> That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Why do you hate freedom so much?


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 27, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 663141


It's really quite amazing just how religious and biblical lefties get when it suits them.


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jesus himself said for people to pray in private.
> 
> ...


What does your interpretation of scripture have to do with constitutional or case law?


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> It's really quite amazing just how religious and biblical lefties get when it suits them.


They remind me of the devil quoting Scripture to Jesus when He was tempted.  Pathetic pitiful creatures.


----------



## cnm (Jun 27, 2022)

_The Full Tale Of Pepe The Frog’s Journey From Innocent Cartoon To  Racist Icon_​


----------



## Oddball (Jun 27, 2022)

cnm said:


> _The Full Tale Of Pepe The Frog’s Journey From Innocent Cartoon To  Racist Icon_​


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...



So, Idiot, you failed to make any case whatsoever on how SCOTUS crapped on the Constitution!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. I would dispute that too. I’m no biblical expert, but it was also said that where three or more are gathered in His name …  prayers would be heard. That’s not exactly a requirement to pray in private.
> 
> And it also urges that believers go forth and share the good news. That would also be hard to do in private. So, maybe, you shouldn’t be too quick to judge the coach.
> 
> Just sayin’.


Gather away from the cameras.  That wasn't sharing the good news.  That was theater.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 663141


The problem that we have here is that many self-proclaimed Christians support the teachings in the Bible as little as many self-proclaimed conservatives support and defend the Constitution.

They only like it when it fits and they reject it when it interferes with their narrative.

The Bible is quite clear.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Gather away from the cameras.  That wasn't sharing the good news.  That was theater.


The issue isn’t whether *you* approve of how he chose to pray. Frankly, you don’t even get a vote in the matter. 

And maybe don’t pretend to know what was in his mind. 

The simple fact remains: he was within his rights to pray, right there, and with anyone who cared to join him.  He didn’t violate the 1st Amendment in doing so and being fired for doing what he did violated *his* right to freedom of religion and freedom of speech.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You err in your interpretation of that Scripture.  Jesus prayed openly at times.  The Scripture is referring to the attitude of your heart.


Well, perhaps I'll be held accountable for judgment but, in my opinion, getting on the 50-yardline of a crowded stadium demonstrates exactly what is in his heart: public attention.  He could have done it in his office, in the locker room, anywhere he wanted.

On a huge scale, this reminds me of families who make a big deal of praying over their meals in restaurants because, apparently, praying in their car or before they left home wasn't allowed.  It's for show.

Jesus prayed where he was; he prayed in public.  He didn't search out the most crowded public places.  Not at all the same thing.

Pray in private.  Don't cast your pearls before swine.  Share the good news by living a good life and being an example.  Even go knock on doors or set up a table and pass out literature.. Sharing is doing, not showing off.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The issue isn’t whether *you* approve of how he chose to pray. Frankly, you don’t even get a vote in the matter.
> 
> And maybe don’t pretend to know what was in his mind.
> 
> The simple fact remains: he was within his rights to pray, right there, and with anyone who cared to join him.  He didn’t violate the 1st Amendment in doing so and being fired for doing what he did violated *his* right to freedom of religion and freedom of speech.


I completely agree, and did from the very first post, that the Court made the right decision and it is his choice to pray where he wants.  I simply posted exactly what Jesus said.  It's very clear.  People can turn the words of the Lord to excuse or justify their own lives but it doesn't change the words.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Well, perhaps I'll be held accountable for judgment but, in my opinion, getting on the 50-yardline of a crowded stadium demonstrates exactly what is in his heart: public attention.  He could have done it in his office, in the locker room, anywhere he wanted.
> 
> On a huge scale, this reminds me of families who make a big deal of praying over their meals in restaurants because, apparently, praying in their car or before they left home wasn't allowed.  It's for show.
> 
> ...


I don't know the man's heart, only God knows.  I've seen many pro football players from both teams gather on the field after the game to pray together.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I completely agree, and did from the very first post, that the Court made the right decision and it is his choice to pray where he wants.  I simply posted exactly what Jesus said.  It's very clear.  People can turn the words of the Lord to excuse or justify their own lives but it doesn't change the words.


Ok. Fair enough. I don’t agree with your interpretation of what Jesus said. But I’m also not very religious or well versed in the subject. So, I’ll just let this part of the conversation come to its end. Have a good night.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Are you a Nazi?
> 
> Is there something you want to tell people on here.
> 
> It is always right to punch nazis.


Troll ^ says troll shit.


----------



## metalwolf (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Troll ^ says troll shit.



I'm no troll.

I once belonged a long time ago to a group that was a community watch group that went after troublemakers.









						GridWatch
					






					wiki.secondlife.com
				




I hate those types.

I been griefing a troll who has been appearing at a sim, but cut back on griefing the troll due to the troll threatening me.





__





						Griefer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> I'm no troll.
> 
> I once belonged a long time ago to a group that was a community watch group that went after troublemakers.
> 
> ...


No no. You’re a troll.


----------



## metalwolf (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No no. You’re a troll.



No.

U are the troll.


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 28, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> They remind me of the devil quoting Scripture to Jesus when He was tempted.  Pathetic pitiful creatures.


Lefties always love to quote the scriptures, howbeit, when they can twist their meanings.  Otherwise, they hate them, knowing in their heart of hearts that their twists are lies.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> No.
> 
> U are the troll.


Nah. But I tell ya what. You’re now on iggy. One last word of advice to you before I banish you to the phantom zone: don’t call people NAZIs, here. This is especially good advice when the person you’re trying to label is anything but a Nazi.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...



Wow, all this "I saw someone praying and it hurt my FEEEEELINGS!!!" from the Tolerance Brigade.

Imagine that!!!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 663141



This is perfect except kid needs to be wearing PJs and sipping cocoa for full effect


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Can you please describe to us how a coach taking a knee "establishes a religion" and why he was denied his free expression?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jesus himself said for people to pray in private.
> 
> ...


An empty football field is pretty private.  It is a good place to give thanks.


----------



## metalwolf (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Nah. But I tell ya what. You’re now on iggy. One last word of advice to you before I banish you to the phantom zone: don’t call people NAZIs, here. This is especially good advice when the person you’re trying to label is anything but a Nazi.











						Pepe the Frog
					

Pepe the Frog is a popular Internet meme used in a variety of contexts. In recent years it has also been appropriated by white supremacists, particularly those from the "alt right," who use in racist, anti-Semitic or other hateful contexts.




					www.adl.org
				












						Pepe Joins (((Echoes))) as New Hate Symbols
					

The Anti-Defamation League added the popular 'Pepe the Frog' meme to its "Hate on Display" database.




					www.splcenter.org
				









						Pepe the Frog
					

Pepe[Note 1] the Frog, emojified as 🐸 and formerly known as "Feels Good Man", is a green anthropomorphic frog used as an Internet meme. The character was created by artist Matt Furie in his comic Boy's Club.[1] In 2008 its popularity steadily grew across Myspace and Gaia Online, being...




					rationalwiki.org


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Well, perhaps I'll be held accountable for judgment but, in my opinion, getting on the 50-yardline of a crowded stadium demonstrates exactly what is in his heart: public attention.  He could have done it in his office, in the locker room, anywhere he wanted.
> 
> On a huge scale, this reminds me of families who make a big deal of praying over their meals in restaurants because, apparently, praying in their car or before they left home wasn't allowed.  It's for show.
> 
> ...


Oh well.  That's where you are wrong.  This coach prayed after games, after everyone had gone home but a few players staying to join him in the empty stadium.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 28, 2022)

The S.C. has failed us in the past. Any normal person would disagree that the Constitution would permit the police to just stop people to see if they are doing something wrong, yet the court did just that to satisfy MADD years ago.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2022)

night_son said:


> Love it or leave it. Please feel free to leave. We'll lock the door behind you.



So when they take your guns, will you say "Love it or leave it"?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...



  Considering some of the truly sick shit that you defend being forced on children, your objection to them being exposed to prayer or religion is an embarrassing joke; but not at all unexpected from your degenerate kind.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.
> 
> That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.
> 
> ...


Your quote is incorrect. Yes, Jesus is arguing against (the image of prayer [italics]), and xians have a desire to be recognized as members of a protection racket. They have a desire to antagonize all those who are not members of the protection racket via the scopic drive, an arrogant form of pornography. Otherwise, for future potential recruits to this mafia, moral posturing serves as decoy.

Yours is heresay: it cannot be established what god is being prayed to, or even if there is a prayer underway. No moving lips were documented, either, though it certainly looks like a prayer underway.

'But I'm an atheist and I regularly quote the bible to argue against government prayer. In Matthew 6:5, Jesus condemns public prayer as hypocrisy: "And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen." As an atheist, I use the bible to convince believers not to abuse their public office to promote their personal religion, pointing to the words of their own savior in his Sermon on the Mount. Like Paine and Lincoln, I write to my audience.'
(Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American, p. 112)


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Your quote is incorrect. Yes, Jesus is arguing against (the image of prayer [italics]), and xians have a desire to be recognized as members of a protection racket. They have a desire to antagonize all those who are not members of the protection racket via the scopic drive, an arrogant form of pornography. Otherwise, for future potential recruits to this mafia, moral posturing serves as decoy.
> 
> Yours is heresay: it cannot be established what god is being prayed to, or even if there is a prayer underway. No moving lips were documented, either, though it certainly looks like a prayer underway.
> 
> ...



Sigh....again

Jesus said not to do this because the Pharisees were hypocrites. They ONLY prayed to be seen in public. It was not a general rx never to pray in public, which Jesus himself did many times, such as when He multiplied the fishes and loaves. 

People who hate the Bible, as it turns out, are not very good at Biblical interpretation.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Oh well.  That's where you are wrong.  This coach prayed after games, after everyone had gone home but a few players staying to join him in the empty stadium.


Your argument is taken out of context. It tries to differentiate between the more and the less of a stadium crowd while conveniently ignoring religion's arrogance (for all others [italics]) who do pray in public and identify themselves as protection-racketists.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Your argument is taken out of context. It tries to differentiate between the more and the less of a stadium crowd while conveniently ignoring religion's arrogance (for all others [italics]) who do pray in public and identify themselves as protection-racketists.



Too bad, so sad. Gorsuch said you don't get a "heckler's veto". And he's right.

Look away, cry, whatever you need to do I guess.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Sigh....again
> 
> Jesus said not to do this because the Pharisees were hypocrites. They ONLY prayed to be seen in public. It was not a general rx never to pray in public, which Jesus himself did many times, such as when He multiplied the fishes and loaves.
> 
> People who hate the Bible, as it turns out, are not very good at Biblical interpretation.


Nothing fails like prayer, and the absurd contradictions of praying are aptly exemplified when Jesus supposedly performs a miracle. Jesus too was only praying to himself in this particular fairy tale of the bible, where the absurdity of faith is hawked as a substitute for the scientific knowledge required to explain this absurd 'miracle.'.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The problem that we have here is that many self-proclaimed Christians support the teachings in the Bible as little as many self-proclaimed conservatives support and defend the Constitution.
> 
> They only like it when it fits and they reject it when it interferes with their narrative.
> 
> The Bible is quite clear.


Something about getting the plank out of one's own eye comes to mind....


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Pray in private.  Don't cast your pearls before swine.  Share the good news by living a good life and being an example.  Even go knock on doors or set up a table and pass out literature.. Sharing is doing, not showing off.


So, they need to get back in the closet, huh?


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The Court was exactly correct.  The government cannot stop someone from praying any time or place.  Of course this same Court did shit on the Constitution when they approve California's ban on church attendance during the pandemic so the Court is far from perfect.
> 
> That said, and considering that neither you, me, or the Court know this guy's actual religion, I will suggest that he doesn't pray to the God I pray to: the God of Abraham and Moses; the Father of Jesus.  It seems he prays to the God of self-promotion.  The God of Abraham and Moses, through his son Jesus, taught that those who follow him should pray in private.
> 
> ...


Another absurd argument that excludes science. The religious addicts have no right to accumulate to exacerbate epidemiology. Not one of them, like the Chinese communists, can tell anyone the origins of the virus, so waiting for a non-existent god and his dead son to do clue the prisoners up is also quite absurd.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


If the dufus would have bothered to look at the facts of the case he would have known that there was absolutely no forcing of religion on anybody.

Typical Moon Bat hysteria without bothering to look at facts.

Liberals are dumbest mutherfvckers on the planet.


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


They didn't make any law you mind dead ghoul.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


> So, they need to get back in the closet, huh?


This prisoner's problem in living a good life is that religion thefts from the scapegoat from what the Tin Man always already has, and makes it a rule of its dictatorship. There are plenty of non-religious who also practice morality, so this arrogant claim of exclusive morality equates to 666 kuklos exothen, exclusionary expressions we saw in the acid-trip delirium of John of Patmos when writing the book of Revelation.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> This prisoner's problem in living a good life is that religion thefts from the scapegoat from what the Tin Man always already has, and makes it a rule of its dictatorship. There are plenty of non-religious who also practice morality, so this arrogant claim of exclusive morality equates to 666 kuklos exothen, exclusionary expressions we saw in the acid-trip delirium of John of Patmos when writing the book of Revelation.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Another absurd argument that excludes science. The religious addicts have no right to accumulate to exacerbate epidemiology. Not one of them, like the Chinese communists, can tell anyone the origins of the virus, so waiting for a non-existent god and his dead son to do clue the prisoners up is also quite absurd.


Are you just pasting sentence fragments together because this comment makes absolutely no sense whatsoever?


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> This prisoner's problem in living a good life is that religion thefts from the scapegoat from what the Tin Man always already has, and makes it a rule of its dictatorship. There are plenty of non-religious who also practice morality, so this arrogant claim of exclusive morality equates to 666 kuklos exothen, exclusionary expressions we saw in the acid-trip delirium of John of Patmos when writing the book of Revelation.


Please get back on your meds..
Immediately.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> If the dufus would have bothered to look at the facts of the case he would have known that there was absolutely no forcing of religion on anybody.
> 
> Typical Moon Bat hysteria without bothering to look at facts.
> 
> Liberals are dumbest mutherfvckers on the planet.



POSSCOTUS knows very well that abortion privacy links to these religious projections, and is being included by them in a deliberate church-and-state ploy to molest Americans theocratically.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

You seem uncomfortable about Theo's theft.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Please get back on your meds..
> Immediately.


You seem envious that some have weaned from the opiate addiction of religion. That's understandable.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Are you just pasting sentence fragments together because this comment makes absolutely no sense whatsoever?


If it's too much for you, we can take it one word at a time in front of the others. After all, that beats the theologian who demands no talking from the pulpit.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Sorry commie, the Court did their job.  You just arent used to seeing it done.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Is a single person praying after a football game the same thing as an establishment of religion?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


So letting him engage in a Constitutional right is "taking a crap on the constitution?"
Lolz thats a pretty huge fail


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm an atheist and I regularly quote the bible to argue against government prayer.
> ...



  The Devil himself will quote scripture, twisting it to his purpose.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Another absurd argument that excludes science. The religious addicts have no right to accumulate to exacerbate epidemiology.



  You're just plain wrong.

  The First Amendment not only explicitly affirms and protects religious freedom, but also the freedom to peaceably assemble.

  And there is nothing anywhere in the Constitution that states or even implied that government has any authority to make up a fake crisis like the #CoronaHoax2020, and use it as an excuse to violate any rights protected by the Constitution.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Congress can make no law prohibiting the free EXERCISE there of. 

Praying is exercising that right. Whether you agree with public prayer or not, that is irrelevant to the right to freely practice one's religion.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> And maybe don’t pretend to know what was in his mind.


When Jesus said to not do as the hypocrites do, do you think that he expected us not to recognize hypocrisy? 

No, he knew that people would look at the hypocrites and recognize the hypocrisy of their actions.  He didn't use that example and then expect us to all assume the hypocrites weren't hypocrites because we didn't know what was in their mind.

I'm sure the reaction to Jesus at the time was, _"I wonder who it is Jesus is referring to?  I see those people over there praying on the street corners but they're not hypocrites because I don't know what's in their minds... Nah... Jesus must be wrong." _

Or do you think that Jesus understood that we are capable of seeing and recognizing the hypocrisy of praying in public for the public recognition.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 663141


The only problem is, is that I am a Christian.  I don't twist the Lord's words to cover for my behavior.  I know I am not perfect but I admit and own my imperfections and my sins.  I don't pretend that the Bible doesn't say what it says and that Jesus didn't mean what he said.  When Jesus' words and my actions differ, it's 100% on me and not on his inability to communicate clearly.


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> "Forcing religion on children": AG Healey knocks Supreme Court school prayer ruling
> 
> 
> The court sided with a former high school football coach who lost his job for praying after games.
> ...


Why does the truth always send you ghouls spiraling into a fit of lie filled stupid?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> The only problem is, is that I am a Christian.  I don't twist the Lord's words to cover for my behavior.  I know I am not perfect but I admit and own my imperfections and my sins.  I don't pretend that the Bible doesn't say what it says and that Jesus didn't mean what he said.  When Jesus' words and my actions differ, it's 100% on me and not on his inability to communicate clearly.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Your quote is incorrect. Yes, Jesus is arguing against (the image of prayer [italics]), and xians have a desire to be recognized as members of a protection racket. They have a desire to antagonize all those who are not members of the protection racket via the scopic drive, an arrogant form of pornography. Otherwise, for future potential recruits to this mafia, moral posturing serves as decoy.
> 
> Yours is heresay: it cannot be established what god is being prayed to, or even if there is a prayer underway. No moving lips were documented, either, though it certainly looks like a prayer underway.
> 
> ...


I'm not an atheist; I'm a Christian.  I completely agreed with the Court's ruling.  I always defend religion, anybody's religion to the point that they do not harm others or infringe on the rights of others.  Praying in public, seeing prayers, even knowing that government leaders are religious people and their experiences and religion are part of who they are does not interfere with anyone's rights and no one is harmed by it. 

I guess the difference between you and me is that I believe Matthew. My quote is not incorrect unless you are claiming that the Bible is wrong.  My quote is exactly what Matthew documented that Jesus said.  Are you calling Matthew a liar?  Are you saying Jesus didn't say it?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


You don't believe me and you don't believe Matthew.  I'm in good company.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 28, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereo


Which means the state cannot prevent someone from praying in a public place.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Which means the state cannot prevent someone from praying in a public place.


But what about due process in the 5th Amendment, gun controller?  If there's a court hearing and the Court says the person is stripped of their 1st Amendment rights... Because, you know... Due process, gun controller.

You're such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> But what about due process in the 5th Amendment, gun controller?  If there's a court hearing and the Court says the person is stripped of their 1st Amendment rights... Because, you know... Due process, gun controller.


You choose to not understand what you are taught.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You choose to not understand what you are taught.


You claim that the Government can take any right from anyone if they follow due process - which the government gets to specify.  You claim there is absolutely no limits to what rights the government can strip and, if they strip it, they can't infringe or restrict your right because now you don't have the right - the government stripped it.  In fact, according to you, the government can strip your right to due process ahead of stripping all other rights and then they don't even need due process in order to strip every right you ever thought you had.

You said that shit.  So, no, I don't understand what you think you're teaching.  But I provided you the words of the Founders to counter your idiotic ideas but you continue to stand by them with your one-line smart-ass comments.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Which means the state cannot prevent someone from praying in a public place.


True.

The First Amendment does not prohibit praying; anyone can pray in school at any time by just closing their eyes and going for it.  What numerous rulings and statues have upheld over the years is that a representative of the government (such as a public school coach) cannot promote any one religion over another.  The logical conclusion is that he cannot lead others in prayer or deliver sermons or anything, but as long as he was just silently praying to himself, regardless of where, any interference by other government reps would constitute "prohibiting the free exercise thereof."  

And, as it turns out ...


> He started coaching at the school in 2008 and initially prayed alone on the 50-yard line at the end of games. Students started joining him, and over time he began to deliver a short, inspirational talk with religious references. Kennedy did that for years and also led students in locker room prayers. The school district learned what he was doing in 2015 and asked him to stop out of concerns the district could be sued for violating students’ religious freedom rights.
> 
> He stopped leading students in prayer in the locker room and on the field but wanted to continue kneeling and praying on the field himself after games. The school asked him not to do so while still “on duty” as a coach after the games. When he continued, the school put him on paid leave. The head coach of the varsity team later recommended he not be rehired because, among other things, he failed to follow district policy.


... that's exactly what he was doing.









						Supreme Court backs coach in praying on field after games
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Supreme Court  said Monday that a high school football coach  who knelt and prayed on the field after games was protected by the Constitution, a decision that opponents said would open the door to “much more coercive prayer" in public schools.




					apnews.com
				




I'm good with this.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 28, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> True.
> 
> The First Amendment does not prohibit praying; anyone can pray in school at any time by just closing their eyes and going for it.  What numerous rulings and statues have upheld over the years is that a representative of the government (such as a public school coach) cannot promote any one religion over another.  The logical conclusion is that he cannot lead others in prayer or deliver sermons or anything, but as long as he was just silently praying to himself, regardless of where, any interference by other government reps would constitute "prohibiting the free exercise thereof."
> 
> ...


Completely absurd. One coach praying cannot in any way be construed as establishing a state religion or the state promoting a religion.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 29, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You claim that the Government can take any right from anyone if they follow due process -


It's not my fault you choose to not understand how this works.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 29, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Completely absurd. One coach praying cannot in any way be construed as establishing a state religion or the state promoting a religion.


If he, as a government employee, were leading others in prayer, that would be the textbook definition of the state promoting a religion.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jul 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. I would dispute that too. I’m no biblical expert, but it was also said that where three or more are gathered in His name …  prayers would be heard. That’s not exactly a requirement to pray in private.
> 
> And it also urges that believers go forth and share the good news. That would also be hard to do in private. So, maybe, you shouldn’t be too quick to judge the coach.
> 
> Just sayin’.



*Brilliant observation which CANNOT be refuted by America-hating Leftists.*


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jul 22, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If he, as a government employee, were leading others in prayer, that would be the textbook definition of the state promoting a religion.



*One person is NOT "the government," genius.
NOR is he "making the law."  Try to think before spouting your LeftWingEase.  I know it's hard, but really try.
The Constitution does NOT say "promoting." YOU did.
What "religion" did his prayer "promote" by the way?  You can't even say.
The Constitution says "establishing a religion."
Its framers prayed at every meeting they ever had. 
Don't you even know that?*


----------



## Walt (Aug 1, 2022)

People always forget about the 2nd half. "*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof". *_They cannot stop anyone from praying anywhere_. They cannot stop the free exercise.


----------



## ding (Aug 2, 2022)

metalwolf said:


> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereo


Seems straightforward enough.  What's the problem?


----------

